# Starting mobile catering business



## Happy_Harry

Trying to find any information on requirements (and tips of course) for starting a mobile catering business ( chip van ). Can't seem to find anything on google that applies to Ireland. Would anybody have an idea where I could find this ?


----------



## Joshnot

Try the Food Safety Authority www.fsai.ie - they are the regulators of food businesses in Ireland but seem to subcontract various aspects of this role to other agencies.  If you phone them they are very helpful - the website is a bit of a minefield.
You could also try phoning your local county council as they will have the details for the Environmental Health Officer for the area in which you are going to trade, the EHO should be able to give you further guidance and assistance on the regulations in force in your area.
Best of luck with the new business.


----------



## truckerJohn

Happy_Harry said:


> Trying to find any information on requirements (and tips of course) for starting a mobile catering business ( chip van ). Can't seem to find anything on google that applies to Ireland. Would anybody have an idea where I could find this ?


 

hello I' trying something similar Catering van on my own site and i know i need to get licence from Hse but unsure about casual trading licence from the county council as it is private property


----------



## truckerJohn

*mobile Catering van*

Hi I'm trying to start up a new mobile catering van on my own property with ample parking and I'm wondering if anybody out there knows what is the law covering this and what I need to get.


----------



## stir crazy

How do those hot dog stands which appear at 12 midnight on Grafton Street  and O Connell Street/College Green at weekends (feeding party goers) get set up ?
Do they have a license from the local Council ? Or can anyone just set up in that (or any) spot if they get there first (I can imagine horrible fighting over a lucrative patch if thats the case)?

I want to ask the same question about street traders,e,g I saw Pat Ingoldsby from 'Pats Chat' (the old RTE kids tv show of the 1980's) on the street selling his book etc outside a shop in Westmoreland Street and taking up a substantial area of the street. And similarly with someone selling art near the Molly Malone statue at the end of Grafton Street. Can anyone do that spontaneously and be also legal if they have something to sell or does one need to apply for a licence ?


----------



## GOBSTOPPER

I think the council has a certain number of spots around the city for which you need to apply for ,(big waiting list AFAIK) You need a casual trading license, insurance indemnifying the council and be registered with the food safety authority .AND APPROVED EQUIPMENT OF COURSE .


----------



## monkey brain

*mobile catering businesss*

Hi Happy harry
i know it is an old post but did you have any luck finding out information about the mobiloe catering business? i am looking into doing it myself for the summer so if you have any information or tips, it would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## gubby

I too am in same position as trucker john.. thinking of setting up in my own property and wonder how that would differ from say getting a license for a particular "spot"


----------



## emaol

This any help?


----------



## Tomorrow

Hi there, 

My husband set up a chip van in February.

You need to get approved by the HSE, if you call your local office, they will send you out a form.

We also contacted the council, they will also send you out the information you need. Basically if you are a casual trader
You are not meant to be parked in the one spot for more then 4 hours, you also cannot cause an obstruction.

If we can be of any more help, please pm me

Tomorrow


----------



## contact23

emaol said:


> This any help?




I am sure there is a joke corner or someplace for trolls to hang out, this is a forum to help each other, wankers keep out!


----------



## dstanley

stir crazy said:


> How do those hot dog stands which appear at 12 midnight on Grafton Street  and O Connell Street/College Green at weekends (feeding party goers) get set up ?
> Do they have a license from the local Council ? Or can anyone just set up in that (or any) spot if they get there first (I can imagine horrible fighting over a lucrative patch if thats the case)?



Does anyone know how these guys operate? I noticed one at the bottom of Grafton Street the other night near the entrance to Stephens Green.


----------



## Ciwi86

Tomorrow said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband set up a chip van in February.
> 
> You need to get approved by the HSE, if you call your local office, they will send you out a form.
> 
> We also contacted the council, they will also send you out the information you need. Basically if you are a casual trader
> You are not meant to be parked in the one spot for more then 4 hours, you also cannot cause an obstruction.
> 
> If we can be of any more help, please pm me
> 
> Tomorrow


 
I am thinking of getting a chipper van to arrive at the night of my wedding reception but am finding it hard to find contact details for people who would provide this service. Would this be something your husband would cater for? I just thought it would be a fun idea for the night and who doesnt love a bag of chips on a night out.

Any information or contact details would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Billy-16

Hi,

6 years later, I am asking the same question again.  I am planing to set up a catering van to sell fast food.  Anyone can help on the paperwork required, and Van legal certificates required.

Regads.
Billy-16


----------



## Scoorpio1979

Tomorrow said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband set up a chip van in February.
> 
> You need to get approved by the HSE, if you call your local office, they will send you out a form.
> 
> We also contacted the council, they will also send you out the information you need. Basically if you are a casual trader
> You are not meant to be parked in the one spot for more then 4 hours, you also cannot cause an obstruction.
> 
> If we can be of any more help, please pm me
> 
> Tomorrow



Hi, are u still running food truck?


----------



## Leo

Scoorpio1979 said:


> Hi, are u still running food truck?



FYI, that user hasn't logged in here in more than 5 years. They may or may not still be reading...


----------

